
A neatly typeset version of McCarthy's "Micro-Manual For Lisp" (1978) [pdf] - agumonkey
https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual/blob/master/build/Micro%20Manual.pdf
======
zerker2000
Love the quine "difficult mathematical type exercise". I wonder if there's a
better solution than the naive:

    
    
      ((lambda (src)
        (cons (cons (quote lambda)
              (cons (quote (src))
               src)
        (cons (quote quote)
         src)
      (quote
        (cons (cons (quote lambda)
              (cons (quote (src))
               src)
        (cons (quote quote)
         src)
      )

------
dang
Url changed from
[https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual](https://github.com/jaseemabid/micromanual),
which points to this.

